# Help me overclocking E7300



## surinder (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi guys I'm looking to overclock my procy E7300 with stock air cooler on ASUS P5KPL-CM for the sake of better FPS in gaming. Although I know P5KPL-CM  is not a good mobo for overclocking and I should increase system RAM to 2x2GB @1066MHZ as well to overcome FSB bottleneck and to improve system's overall  performance but I'm looking for socket 1366 platform in six months time so I don't want to spend a penny on those specs of my current system's  which I can't use in my upcoming system.

I did overclock from simple overclocking option from BOIS "overclock 20%" and doing so I achieved stable 3.32GHZ speed but I haven't experienced any FPS gain in games using FRAPS for FPS counting. What could be the reason and if it is not the effective way to overclock then please guide me for manual overclocking.


----------



## surinder (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody reading???


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

how about overclocking the GPU?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

OC GPU to:-
Core - 680MHz
Memory - 1100MHz

Then you'll see real increase in performance.

Search for Palit HD4850 review and see OC results of the reviewers!


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> OC GPU to:-
> Core - 680MHz
> Memory - 1100MHz
> 
> ...


 
try this..first...will give you a performance gain.. + HDxxxx series have good head room for OC, even on stock cooling..!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

But I suggest set fan speed to 85% as urs us stock cooling


----------

